# Stempel-Effekt Fireworks



## dfp (7. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich stehe hier voll auf dem Schlauch und unter Suchen finde ich dazu auch nichts.

Wie kann man mit Fireworks MX einen Stempeleffekt erzeugen?
Er soll so aussehen wie der im Anhang.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## zeromancer (7. November 2003)

Unabhängig von Programm würde ich sagen, dass dies lediglich ein Brush-Stil ist, der dann entsprechend aufgebracht wurde und die gleiche Farbe wie der Hintergrund hat... Spiel doch mal ein wenig mit den Pinsel-Werkzeugen rum...


----------

